# Cancun restaurant review



## Eric in McLean (Jun 6, 2005)

Just got back from a week in Cancun.  I was surprised by the quality of food there.  The restaurants were very good, but quite expensive.

El Shrimp Bucket - good shrimp, around $20 for entree.

Lorenzillo's - fabulous lobster tacos ($25 for appetizer).

Porterhouse Grill - best filet mignon I've ever had (beats Ruth's Chris) but carries U.S. steakhouse prices.

Pacal - upscale Mayan cuisine, I was the only diner.  Pate was good (but not Mayan).  

La Destileria - closest thing to Tex/Mex while I was in Cancun.  

Hacienda El Mortero - Great beef tacos and fajitas.  

Somewhere along the way, I got sick but I can't pinpoint which restaurant caused.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 8, 2005)

Most of the Cancun restaurants are good -they have to be to survive. The ones you mentioned are probably on the high side price wise and there still are some inexpensive places in town. Many restaurants were a bargain less than a decade ago, but prices have gone up considerably since there was a willingness to pay more. It seems we chatted about Cancun not too awful long ago, the unusal handle you use is quite memorable.


----------



## KarenK (Jun 9, 2005)

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Just got back from a week in Cancun.  I was surprised by the quality of food there.  The restaurants were very good, but quite expensive.
> 
> El Shrimp Bucket - good shrimp, around $20 for entree.
> It's been there forever and usually looks deserted.
> ...



Some other great "local" places include La Parrilla, El Cejas downtown in the market, and Mocambo, in the Hotel Zone at the Xcaret ticket office.


----------



## cindi (Jun 9, 2005)

*Other choices?*

How about some good places to eat that are more inexpensive? 

And close to the Royal Sands?

I am FINALLY getting to go to the Sands over Easter in 2006, so all the info is appreciated.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 9, 2005)

If you walk out of the Sands and cross the road (look both ways) and turn left there is a place called La Placita on the lagoon side that was quite reasonable.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 10, 2005)

The area around the Sand is not low rent, so most of what you will find is higher priced. There's always the food court in the Kukulcan Mall for a cheap lunch.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 10, 2005)

tonyg said:
			
		

> The area around the Sand is not low rent, so most of what you will find is higher priced. There's always the food court in the Kukulcan Mall for a cheap lunch.



Tony -

What would you suggest for a really nice meal near the Royal Sands if cost isn't an issue?

Thanks,
Dick


----------



## geoffb (Jun 10, 2005)

Go to Puerto Madero near the Sands if cost isn't an issue.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 10, 2005)

Geoff-

Will high cost equate to a high quality meal?

thanks


----------



## Janis (Jun 10, 2005)

We found the food at Hacienda Sisal (used to be the Bandstand) to be really delicious!  I was surprised because the Royals don't always have the best tasting dishes.

There are lots of places to eat that are fairly close - many within walking distance - La Destileria, La Madonna (at La Isla), La Dolce Vita (Italian and elegant). We really enjoyed the Plantation House - situated over the lagoon - fresh fish and lobsters

Maria Bonita is another fun Mexican place to go - the requisite mariachis and a very good seafood chile relleno. It's somewhat difficult to find - kind of tucked away where the road bends at the top of the "7"

La Parilla in downtown Cancun is inexpensive and has true Mexican food. Their specialty are the pork tacos where the meat is cooked on outdoor spits.

My kids liked Champions at the Marriott. Honestly - the food was mediocre and the service atrocious. BUT: It was great fun to watch the NCAA playoffs there! Everyone got into the cheering 

There are always new places opening up - try someplace different and then let us all know how it was!


----------



## Blue Skies (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll second Hacienda Sisal and La Dolce Vita - both were excellent when we were there in March.  Both of these restaurants will give you a discount if you stay at the Royals.  

For inexpensive, we really like Pizza Rolandi.  The pizza is very good, they also have pasta, but we didn't try any when we were there.  Unfortunately, it is not near the Sands, but just hop on the bus, you'll be there in a flash.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 10, 2005)

Detailor said:
			
		

> Will high cost equate to a high quality meal?



Not always of course, but in the case of Puerto Madero, yes.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 10, 2005)

The Sands restaurant has been getting good commentary, Kukulcan has Ruth Cris and a good italian restaurant. La Dolce Vita is classy. The more inexpensive places are downtown and make for an interesting bus and walking trip. The plantation house is expensive and said to be not worth the money. The best reviews seem to be coming in for Faro's which is a short trip away- Maria Bonita is always colorful (make reservations). Best bet for economy is to go with the Entertainment Plus 2X1 card.


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Thanks Tony*



			
				tonyg said:
			
		

> The area around the Sand is not low rent, so most of what you will find is higher priced. There's always the food court in the Kukulcan Mall for a cheap lunch.




Thanks for the comments. I am not necessarily looking for McDonalds dining.    But since I seem to be going alone, I have no interest in going to a fine dining place.


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2005)

*The bus*

For inexpensive, we really like Pizza Rolandi.  The pizza is very good, they also have pasta, but we didn't try any when we were there.  Unfortunately, it is not near the Sands, but just hop on the bus, you'll be there in a flash.
[/QUOTE]


I definitely like pizza! But the whole bus thing is kind of scarey for me. Speaking from someone who has NEVER used a bus, how difficult is it to figure out? How the heck do you know where you are going, or which bus to get on? And to find another one to return?


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Walking*



			
				geoffb said:
			
		

> If you walk out of the Sands and cross the road (look both ways) and turn left there is a place called La Placita on the lagoon side that was quite reasonable.



I have absolutely NO concept of the set up in Cancun or in the area of the Sands. Somehow I just had this idea in my head of places to stay along a beach and nothing else but beach.   

So you can cross a street and there are shops or places to eat there?  Sorry to be so ignorant of the whole Cancun thing, but I am going to learn.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone on the restaurant advice.

Dick


----------



## Janis (Jun 11, 2005)

cindi said:
			
		

> So you can cross a street and there are shops or places to eat there?  Sorry to be so ignorant of the whole Cancun thing, but I am going to learn.




Think more like Miami and less like the Outer Banks and you will get the picture


----------



## cymomtx (Jun 11, 2005)

La Palapa on the lagoon near Pok de Pok (?) is a wonderful restaurant and not too expensive.  It is run by a Belgium man and has a wonderful menu, with continental dishes.


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2005)

Janis said:
			
		

> Think more like Miami and less like the Outer Banks and you will get the picture




Ok, NOW I get the picture.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 13, 2005)

*Cancun activities*

I probably would've ate cheaper if I wasn't on my own   

In case anyone is wondering, the two courses in Cancun both sucked.  At $175, the Hilton club is a total rip-off.  Pok-ta-pok was slightly less expensive, at $75 for greens fee but a $20 caddie is required and you gotta tip, so about $105 per round.  The twilight fee (starting at 2 p.m.) of $50 + caddie at the Pok-ta-pok is probably the best deal.  Both courses are in terrible condition.

Since I'm primarily a golfer as opposed to a beach goer, I will not likely go back to Cancun.  Is a separate trip to Cozumel worth doing in the future as I've already been to Xcaret and Chichen Itza?


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jun 14, 2005)

If you are primarily a golfer go to Cabo.  The courses in Cancun are an absolute joke compared to Cabo but be prepared to pay around 200 - 250 dollars per round in high season.  There are a couple of Cancun level courses but mostly the Cabo courses are truly championship level.  Harvey


----------



## tonyg (Jun 14, 2005)

Eric that big crock could have given you quite a handicap though ! My stepson played down in Cancun at least once but never commented on anything but the crock. To me Cancun seems a bit warm for sports, though I did spend some time on the tennis courts on a couple of trips.


----------



## Suzy (Jun 15, 2005)

*VIPS Restaurant?*

Is there a VIPS restaurant near the Sands?  I've heard that it is a chain and there are 3 in Cancun.  Does it have good prices? 

TIA,
Suzy


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 15, 2005)

What big crock?  I'm not sure what your stepson is referring to.  You mean the crocodile at the Hilton club?  I didn't see it although I hit several shots into the water (windy day) so I had opportunities to inspect various ponds.


----------



## ValDar (Jun 15, 2005)

*Restaurants in Cancun*

There is a VERY local restaurant on the lagoon side between the Tri-Royals and Club Med, right on the water.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name.  It's very basic, but the food and margaritas were wonderful.  No one wants to tell you about it, but we jogged by and happened to notice it.  Does this ring a bell with anyone?  If you like local places, it's great, especially for lunch.


----------



## 212eric (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello,

You all had such wonderful insight to what's really going on with regards Cancun and its many restaurants. I hope if some of you have a moment, you can visit the travel survey I created to let others know what you all do. Thanks a lot in advance for your expertise.

212eric


----------



## 212eric (Jun 16, 2005)

*Hey ValDar*

Is the restaurant you're thinking of called J.C. Capitan? 

212eric


----------



## tonyg (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes the crocodile. He said it was about 12 ft. and I'm not sure which course it was on.


			
				Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> What big crock?  I'm not sure what your stepson is referring to.  You mean the crocodile at the Hilton club?  I didn't see it although I hit several shots into the water (windy day) so I had opportunities to inspect various ponds.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Jun 30, 2005)

We used our Entertainment Plus 2X1 card and really enjoyed OK Maguey, right next to the Sands.  It was moderately priced.  La Parilla (downtown and in Playa del Carmen) is our favorite.  It is fairly inexpensive for large portions of great food.  Maria Bonita's is fun and has good food.  We had a great meal at El Conquistador at the Royal Mayan.  La Fisheria is inexpensive and has very good pizza.  La Habichuela was a bit disappointing on our last visit, but we have had great meals in the past.  We had a terrible meal at Lorenzilla.  Faro was good but not great.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 30, 2005)

This is becoming a very informative thread, so I've added a link to it in the sticky post at the beginning of the Mexico forum. I hope other posters will continue to add to this list of Cancun restaurant suggestions.

Karen G


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 1, 2005)

ValDar said:
			
		

> There is a VERY local restaurant on the lagoon side between the Tri-Royals and Club Med, right on the water.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name.  It's very basic, but the food and margaritas were wonderful.  No one wants to tell you about it, but we jogged by and happened to notice it.  Does this ring a bell with anyone?  If you like local places, it's great, especially for lunch.




Where is it located in relation to El Rey ruins? Have you tried El Restaurante Punta Nizuc?


----------

